
Consider a startup accountability email list - mooreds
http://www.mooreds.com/wordpress/archives/3324
======
krm01
When I started [http://Fairpixels.pro](http://Fairpixels.pro), I did exactly
this. Only instead of an email list, I was writing posts on Reddit. I think
having friends & family on the list is nice, but personally I prefer a rougher
audience that will try to burn down whatever I'm building. Even if it’s
fragile. It helps you grow a thick skin and many of the comments are actually
very useful. They force you to think about every tiny aspect of your business.
Most of the time, things you may have missed (because they seemed obvious to
you). Building in the open seems to be happening more often lately but we need
more of that.

~~~
mooreds
Wow. Bold.

Which Reddit did you post to?

------
timdorr
I was first introduced to this by Kyle Porter of SalesLoft when we rebooted
the company in 2013. He has sent one of these emails without fail every Sunday
evening for the past 8 years (with a few rare substitutions by others). It's
sent to everyone at the company, investors, advisors, and interested third
parties.

It's a fantastic tool for accountability and can be a huge driver for
performance. Including some sort of metrics is really the key. You can see
those grow and change over time, which can be a great motivator. And you can
change them whenever they stop making sense, so they're more flexible than
something like OKRs that might be locked to a quarter.

I recommend it even to solo bootstrapped founders. Just having this history of
progress is great to look back on. And even sending it to yourself gives you
something to work towards every week.

------
leshokunin
I and another have been doing exactly this for our respective startups for the
pst two months. It’s been very helpful to keep in touch with people and get
support.

------
edoceo
I do this via Meetup group. We've got five or so participants, meet every two
weeks to make sure we all stay on our respective game.

------
matlin
YC's startup school covers most of this. Except your audience is other
founders rather than family and friends so maybe the advice is better?

